# High pitched noise coming from my laptop



## Strudel (Oct 1, 2009)

:wave:

I'm a bit of a technophobe so _any_ advice would be very much appreciated :smile::smile:

I have a Sony Vaio VGN-N11S which is about three years old. The operating system is Windows XP. Its dual hard drive, think about 90GB size in total.

Yesterday it started making a high pitched beeping noise, intermittently. It is coming from the right hand side. It isn't all the time - when I started the laptop this morning it was quiet, then after about 20 minutes of use it started up.

At the same time of the noise, the keyboard stopped working. No key would work, I went to control panel and looked in the keyboard section, clicked the troubleshoot and it seemed to restore it. The noise also stopped.

I've had to do this about 3 times in two days now 

Does anyone have any idea what's going on?

Any advice would be very much appreciated. I am so useless with this kind of thing 

Thanks very much
Strudel


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to TSF having looked on sony's site it appears there is more than one model S ie SW etc if you can get the full model number go here http://genesis.sony-europe.com/instranet/ccil_sony/selfservice/index.jsp?m=VGN-N11S_W&l=en_GB and if you need to use the change button on the left and put in the correct model number you should be able to get a driver for your keyboard etc to download and install


----------



## Strudel (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Joe thanks for your reply.

Why do you think its a driver I need to install?

I'm just wondering because the keyboard seems to be fine now and it only stops working when the high pitched noise started. Is the noise because of a problem with the keyboard?

Sorry for my ignorance.

Very grateful,
Strudel


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

It is mostly good to have the latest drivers released by your Notebook's manufacturer, but I would look for any BIOS updates first (it ALWAYS updates the K/B controller).

However there is something you have to know: 

New CPUs employ a power saving scheme.
As the processor clocks down and up again many times per second, a high frequency sound is generated, that occasionally is audible by the user (and you can't do anything about it in most cases).

Check in your BIOS if CPU throttling is an option, try disabling it, then see if the issue persists.


----------



## Strudel (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi George thanks for your response

Do you know how I check for BIOS updates?

I could be wrong but I'm thinking instinctively its not the CPU making this sound - it sounds more mechanical than this. Its not one sound also. It almost sounds slightly like when you have a CD inserted which is not working properly and it makes that noise (there is no CD in the laptop though!).

Do you think it could be the fan? Its coming from the right hand side where the fan output is.

In which case what can be done about it?

Thanks guys
Strudel


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Check if there's anything inside the fan (spiders love them!)
It could also be that part of the fan has come a bit off.

Blow some air through the ducts, and see if dust or lint was inside (if you REALLY see something coming out, run...:grin


----------



## Strudel (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh no!! 

Do I need to get a tool to do this or just blow into it?

That would mean my face is too near if a spider does come out?!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi first please do not do a bios update,that should only be done if you have specific problems and this is not one of them.As you already mentioned your not to technical and a mess up updating your bios will leave you with a expensive door stop.Next thing buy some canned air from your local computer shop it is not expensive and blow out any dust and debris,be careful around the fan use a straw to stop it from spinning as they can be touchy about being spun the wrong way,also keep the can around 6to9 inches away.OK as to the driver update this often sorts out issues with hardware and is easier to do for a novice.Please do not feel that I have no confidence in your ability but I'am a believer in doing things a little at a time when someone admits there a technophobe and i would rather you feel as comfortable as possible in any task you undertake.


----------



## Strudel (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Joeten

No offence taken whatsoever, I have no idea what a BIOS is so I'm not going to be updating it! lol

I'll try the canned air option, and see how that goes.

Do you think if its the fan making this noise - then this could be making my keyboard cut out? If the fan is not working probably presumably the laptop could get too hot?

Thanks for your advice
Strudel


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi heat is always a bug bear so cleaning is always a good option to help reduce the chances.the driver update is also something to check for as an out of date driver can be the cause of errors and hardware issues


----------



## Strudel (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks will do. 

When I turned it on this morning the keyboard wasn't working again - but only the letter/number keys, if you see what I mean. The control keys, such as F1, F2 and Caps Lock etc were all working.

I had to go into the keyboard settings and adjust the repeat speed of the keys - this has got the rest of the keys working again.

Do you think this could be a driver problem? If so, how do I update the driver?

Your advice is very much appreciated,
Strudel


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi go to the makers support website for your model and check there


----------



## exolon (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi guys,
I'm started having this same issue today. A high pitch sound with a variant tone and when this happens the keyboard starts failing.
It's a Vaio VGN-FZ240E...
Did you guys find any solution or at least pin point the problem?
I'm trying stress test (using ORTHOS) and monitoring temperature (HWMonitor), I can't find any pattern on when the issue get triggered... and the temperatures looks the same from months ago...

Thanks in advance!
Pablo


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

is the sound coming through the speakers? Try with headphones to be sure. Did you spill anything on the laptop?


----------



## Strudel (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Exolon

I'm afraid its still a mystery to me what caused it. It stopped of its own accord a few months ago and has (fingers crossed) never come back. I have no idea what caused it. 

I half thought an insect or something might have crawled in, and was interfering with the fan. Someone on here recommended getting a aerosol can and spraying air into the vent on the side of the laptop. You could ask in a computer repair store.

You know you can get the keyboard working again by going into the control panel and either restoring default settings on keyboard, or adjusting the speed etc.

Strudel


----------

